# Thanks for 10 great years my sweet Sadie



## Georgiadogs (Feb 15, 2009)

My baby girl left us last night two weeks after her 10th birthday and 4 days before Christmas. She only threw up two weeks ago and when we took her to the vet, the cancer was already spread throughout her body. My wife started crying right there but I told her we need to take the time we have left and celebrate her life with us. As it turned out, it was two weeks. These last two weeks have been filled with walks in the park, trips to petsmart, a bath, and even professional pictures made, in what turned out to be her last good day with beautiful weather. Sadie was such a good girl and she loved every minute of it and didn't even slow down until two days before she departed. I used that time to say goodbye so when the time came I gave her some sweet kisses and told her to go and join her brother, Cali, that she lost 4 years ago at the bridge. my wife could not leave her all alone and was receiving kisses as she faded away. It can not get more heartbreaking or sweeter than that. I will miss her dearly but I am content in the fact that she loved us, loved living here with us and had a wonderful life. How can you not be at peace with that? I am glad you all are here so we don't have to go through this alone. any comments or questions would be appreciated. 
Fred


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of your Sadie. You wrote some beautiful words about your girl and it shows how much she was loved. Rest in peace Sadie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your girl Sadie. She had a wonderful life with you, knew she was loved, and I know she will be greatly missed. 

Each day we have with our special dogs is a gift, they make us and our lives so much better. 

Godspeed Sadie


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I agree completely with Carolina Mom - every day we get with our dogs is a special gift. It sounds like you treasured yours with Sadie. I'm so sorry for your loss - it must be especially difficult around the holidays. I hope you get extra time with your family to get through this together.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Sadie.


----------



## Georgiadogs (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Sydney, Carolina and Maddie's moms for your kind words. As soon as I start to get sad, my 4 year old golden comes around the corner and I forgot that I still get to hold him and tell him how much I miss her and I know he understands. I am not sure that he knows where she is but I will help him and in turn, I know he will help us.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Fred I'm so sorry for your loss of Sadie. She sounds like such a sweetie and she had an amazing love filled life with you and your wife. It's so sad when we have to say good bye. Run free sweet girl


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for you loss of Sadie, I can see how much she meant to you. It sounds like those last 2 weeks especially were full of special memories that you can treasure forever. She'll always be with you in spirit!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Sadie. That is the very hardest thing about loving our dogs as deeply as we do, saying goodbye.
I'm sure she's romping around green fields with Cali. ♥


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sadie, it is so hard letting them go, but when we send them to the bridge we know that they will feel no more pain, that is for us to feel as the ones left to grieve.

Sadie will now be running free with Cali, and making many friends.

Run free play hard and sleep softly Sadie


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Sadie. She must have been a beautiful girl. I lost my Oakley to hemangio Nov 23rd - totally blindsided by it and he was gone 3 hours after having been diagnosed. I was like your wife - I would not leave Oakley alone and he went to the bridge with me hugging him, and my face laid on his cheek whispering to him how much he was loved. I am having a very difficult time, so reading your words and trying to focus as you are on the good times and all of the days they were with us that we will always treasure helps me. Thank you for your words of wisdom. Rest peacefully Sadie. Carol


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our Maggie, not a Golden, last August, actually I believe it was July 31st. but at this point I still do not want to know the exact date and am happy not remembering it. We stayed with Maggie till she left us for the Bridge, telling her how much we loved her and that we would be ok. 

Run free Sadie....you are in good company!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP beautiful Sadie...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Georgiadogs (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks Laura, Claudia, Kwhit & Holdaisy for your kind words. That is true Bentley's Mom, deep love does mean deep pain but I am working through it. Thanks Goldensmum for what you said about us taking their pain. that seemed to help me understand what I did and why it hurts so bad. Your welcome Oakley& Segers Mom, I am glad I could help you and Mayve, I am sorry for your loss. My wife and I are doing ok and taking it day by day. we did have a small breakdown last night when my 4 year old golden started walking around the house looking for Sadie. So my fix is I am trying to keep his life somewhat normal and we have taken 3 walks and been to the park in the past 2 days. even though those were things that we used to do with her, I figure we have to do them sooner or later so we might as well start doing them now and he seemed ok with that. I knew I was lonely and the house was too quiet but I forgot how it must have affected him because as I told my wife, "you were gone and I was gone but she was with him all the time". Then this morning, my wife said "I guess we could start looking for a little sister for him, because I don't want him to be lonely". Whether it was for him or her, I am on board with it because I know that after a while of mourning, I too will want to go on and remember that life indeed does go on and nothing reminds you of that more than a new puppy. Reading your comments and writing in this forum helps me so thank you all for that.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Sadie.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fred*



Georgiadogs said:


> My baby girl left us last night two weeks after her 10th birthday and 4 days before Christmas. She only threw up two weeks ago and when we took her to the vet, the cancer was already spread throughout her body. My wife started crying right there but I told her we need to take the time we have left and celebrate her life with us. As it turned out, it was two weeks. These last two weeks have been filled with walks in the park, trips to petsmart, a bath, and even professional pictures made, in what turned out to be her last good day with beautiful weather. Sadie was such a good girl and she loved every minute of it and didn't even slow down until two days before she departed. I used that time to say goodbye so when the time came I gave her some sweet kisses and told her to go and join her brother, Cali, that she lost 4 years ago at the bridge. my wife could not leave her all alone and was receiving kisses as she faded away. It can not get more heartbreaking or sweeter than that. I will miss her dearly but I am content in the fact that she loved us, loved living here with us and had a wonderful life. How can you not be at peace with that? I am glad you all are here so we don't have to go through this alone. any comments or questions would be appreciated.
> Fred


Fred

I am so very sorry about your sweet Sadie!! Please tell your wife for me.
I will add Sadie to our 2012 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-25.html#post1869232


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Seems too many of us are saying goodbye because of cancer


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sadie. I know we were in a fog for a long while after our Buddy died. We still miss him terribly. This is the first time in many, many years that we have not had a pet in our home. The comfort you must have, as we did; is your Sadie and our Buddy were very much loved and cherished, and they had a good life. And for that we can be thankful. Peace and Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Sadie. I lost my heart and soul, my Buddy, 19 months ago, never stop missing him and thinking of him.


----------

